

AT&T iPhone/iPad Carrier Updates for Emergency Alerts = no tracking worries - quackerhacker
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420547,00.asp

======
quackerhacker
I'll speak for myself here...my trust in my government must be broken, since
the main thing in this article that I notice is the last sentence.

>"WEA is not designed to – and does not – track the location of anyone
receiving a WEA alert," reads the FCC's FAQ.

